# Chicken Patties & Nuggets. Other uses?



## FancyFiance (Nov 29, 2011)

My dad can get giant boxes of breaded chicken patties, and large nuggets. We are looking for some unique ways to use them. We have made chicken parm, and cut it up over pasta. We do not like salad.

   Any ideas appreciated!!


----------



## jabbur (Nov 29, 2011)

You can use the patties like hamburgers in a bun, I've spooned salsa on top then top with cheese and bake serve with shredded lettuce and sour cream for a Mexican version of chicken parm, I've brushed them with BBQ sauce and baked for a little different flavor.  You can cut them up and use them in tacos.  These are just some of the ways I've done them.  Just think about all the ways you can use chicken!


----------



## GLC (Nov 29, 2011)

Perhaps something that a long defunct restaurant here called "Hunterschnitzel." Breaded, fried meat. Beef in their case, but chicken works, too. Then, cheese piled on and sauteed Jullienned onions and peppers, and the whole thing into the oven to melt the cheese. 

I think it killed one woman who had it for lunch every day of her life. Of course, it took 87 years.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 30, 2011)

Did the box fall on her...........okay i'll get my coat.


----------



## apinchofflavor (Dec 8, 2011)

You could cut them up find a spicy BBQ sauce and real honey then turn your pan on med-high and coat them and fry them (if they're already cooked). Serve over rice with some broc and it's really good. Or whatever veggies you like. I used to make them years ago when i worked in a boring kitchen and was sick of eating their food.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 8, 2011)

Use the nuggets in a stir fry, or some American-style Chinese such as Sweet and Sour Chicken, or Sesame Chicken.
I'd make some epic sammiches too.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 8, 2011)

Chicken Club Sandwhich. Bacon, tomato, ranch, Lettuce, 
Honey garlic Chicken Strips. Just cook, cut into strips and coat with honey garlic sauce.
Tai Sweet Chili nuggets. Same thing, toss in bowl with Sweet Tai Chili sauce and serve on rice


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2011)

Use them cold in wraps with lettuce, cucumber, cheese and a splash of ranch.


----------



## LoveThatFood (Jan 23, 2012)

Jabbur's idea with the chicken patty in a hamburger bun is an easy but great one!  I have a crispy chicken sandwich recipe that I love - especially because of the smoky sauce & dill pickle chips that go along with it.  We always make a double dose of the sauce because it disappears so fast!


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 23, 2012)

I like to place them on a roll with ranch dressing and a bit of Frank's Red Hot for a buffalo Chicken Sandwich. Put some lettuce on it and serve it with some celery sticks for at home wing night.


----------

